# Who is gigging New Years Eve



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Who is playing and where?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

We opted for a night off this New Years Eve. I turned down four different offers including one with very nice compensation.

I generally play every second new Years.


I love having it off. 

Hot tub, bottle of Moet and Chandon, fondu, naked wife.....



mmmmmmmm


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Yep. Some bar (the only bar?) in Ridgetown.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

No gig this year, which is fine by me. :rockon2:


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

*Banff*

St James Gate in Banff, 2nd yr running. 

I haven't NOT had a New Years gig in about a decade, kinda hard to turn down triple the average normal nightly pay. Anyway this place can afford it -tickets are $90 this year because last year they sold out @ $80.


----------



## XIII (Oct 18, 2006)

A band I played in 2 years ago(which actually hasn't existed since then) gave me a call,and since my current band wasn't booked, I was glad to help them out.Seems the guitar player got a call out of the blue from a sevice club in Hamilton we once played, Branch 58, RCL.None of us were working so we jumped on it.They offered us obscenely excellent money too. Best coin I've made on N.Y. for a long time.WOOHOO !!!!!


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

We were booked to play a large hockey party (in a heated driveshed out in the country no less) but they couldn't get their liquor license. Can't see why not - $30 all you can eat/drink in a location that you have no choice but to drive to. That doesn't sound at all like trouble to me - what's up with the LCBO? :confused-smiley-010 

Obviously it's just as well this fell through (they were going to pay us top dollar though).


----------

